# Kohler oil filter?



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Is there any other oil filter that will fit a 18.5 hp Kohler magnum twin such as fram, super tech, etc?


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

"Briggs/Kohler type"	3/4" X 16 threads	8-11 PSI Bypass	Gasket 2.734"OD X2 .430"ID 0.226" thick
Length"	Wix	Purolator	Hastings	Kohler	B&S	Baldwin	MotorCraft	AC
2.3"	57035	NA	LF503	2805001	492932	B7165	NA	NA?
2.7"	51056	L35310	LF302	1205001	492056	B1410	NA	PF2210
3.4"	51348	L10241	LF157	5205002	491056	BT223	FL793	PF53
4.8"	51516	L20195	LF134	NA	NA	B243	FL400A	PFL400A

WIX makes NAPA Gold and CarQuest Blue filters. (identical except for the paint job)
For a NAPA filter, use the last 4 digits of the Wix#
For a CarQuest filter, replace the first 2 digits of the Wix# with 85
Example. Wix 51348 becomes CarQuest 85348 or NAPA Gold 1348


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Thankyou for the info Bill......


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

OEM oil filters are seriously expensive - definitely cheeper to switch to a automotive type filter - wix filters are by far the best performing . The plus is, if theres room around the filter, you can switch to a larger filter for better oiling/cooling.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Someone had mentioned something about a baffle in the Kohler filters. Do the automotive filters that fit Kohler engines have the same baffles in them? I would guess this has something to do with the psi bypass?


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

IF you look at my initial post, you see I selected filters with the proper bypass PSI.
Bypass PSI only matters if you plug the filter anyway.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Bill Kapaun said:


> IF you look at my initial post, you see I selected filters with the proper bypass PSI.
> Bypass PSI only matters if you plug the filter anyway.



Ok Thankyou Bill......


----------

